# Myron Mixon Turkey



## culpepersmoke (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is the *link*. I found it odd that it sits over night without salt. I may have to try it this week.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2012)

Where is the link ??   Can't see it....    Dave

Found it..... Make the "link" bold or enlarge it.... easier for us "old folks" to find.....  Dave


----------



## linguica (Nov 20, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Where is the link ??   Can't see it....    Dave


Dave click on the word LINK      









Also

http://compare.ebay.com/like/370676621686?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## austinl (Nov 20, 2012)

Most "store-bought" chicken broths have more than enough salt in them.


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay....still cross eyed and a tad confused with all of the great info. I read about Myron's turkey. My question is.....which is best...turkey on the rack or in a pan on the rack. Know in a pan...would be easier to get out of the smoker.


----------



## linguica (Nov 20, 2012)

AustinL said:


> Most "store-bought" chicken broths have more than enough salt in them.


I don't see any salt in the recipe unless you are referring to whatever salt is in the rub. If so, there are reduced salt chicken broth.


----------



## austinl (Nov 21, 2012)

Linguica said:


> I don't see any salt in the recipe unless you are referring to whatever salt is in the rub. If so, there are reduced salt chicken broth.


I didn't even think about the rub but you would be correct.  My point was he said there wasn't any salt in that recipe and I was simply pointing out that there was likely salt in the broth he used.  A container I have in my cabinet now (not reduced sodium) says it contains 800mg per cup.


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'd guess there is more salt in that recipe than in the 1 cup per gallon I  use in my brine. Between the 2 cups of rub and the chix broth, it's plenty salty. On the other hand, I've seen a couple articles that claim you can brine a chicken or turkey in plain water. They of course weighed the birds before and after to show how much moisture they retained. What they didn't show, however was the post cooked weight. I suspect that the plain water brined birds lost most additional moisture during the cooking process.


----------



## austinl (Nov 21, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> Yeah, I'd guess there is more salt in that recipe than in the 1 cup per gallon I  use in my brine. Between the 2 cups of rub and the chix broth, it's plenty salty. On the other hand, I've seen a couple articles that claim you can brine a chicken or turkey in plain water. They of course weighed the birds before and after to show how much moisture they retained. What they didn't show, however was the post cooked weight. I suspect that the plain water brined birds lost most additional moisture during the cooking process.


That would be my thinking also.


----------

